

Why Aren't We Reading Turing? - mgunes
http://www.furtherfield.org/features/articles/why-arent-we-reading-turing

======
LisaG
Great question and great blog post! I am looking forward to reading the Homay
King stuff that uses Queer Theory and will probably reread Computing Machinery
and Intelligence more thoroughly.

